# drivers for sd memory card



## gingermark (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello all,

I've just moved from England to South Korea to teach English and have been 'given' a windows 98 machine to use while here - the problem is that it won't recognise my mopogo sd/mmc card reader and is asking for the disks. They, naturally, are back in England safely tucked away in storage - I am a fool. I didn't bring it as every machine I've used it with has recognised it as a generic USB mass storage device and I've been able to use it without installing any software or drivers (although this has always been on XP machines).

What I need to know is whether there is anywhere I can download either the specific drivers needed (I have looked and can't find any) or a generic driver package that would do the job - or if anyone has one they could email me one so i can get the pictures off my SD card. 

Also, if anyone knows if there's a simple way to switch the 98 operating system from Korean to English I'd be much obliged - at the moment all i can use is the Internet and Word and the general lack of comprehension is doing my head in. I feel like i'm in a foreign country or something.

Any help would be gratefully received and much appreciated,

take it easy

gingermark


----------



## alanmzifa (Nov 30, 2003)

i've googled for mopogo and can't find a manufacturer's site listed under that brand . there isn't by any chance a www. on the dongle ? and is it w98 or 98se . i'm nervous about you finding usb support if it's w98 as that os natively did not support usb .

try drivershq.com and driverguide.com .


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I did a quick Google as well...nothing for 98

personally with card readers as cheap as they are I wouldn't waste more than a couple of minutes looking for drivers. I would just buy another one that is compatible with your OS

buck


----------



## gingermark (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys ... you're right about getting a new one. One alternative is to perhaps get myself a flash drive (maybe up to 1gb - with the software and drivers included) so that I can transfer stuff from my knackered old latop that accepts the sd card reader (but doesn't connect to the internet) and put them onto the 98 pc that connects to the internet (but doesn't accept the card reader). It's all very frustrating but I'm sure I'll get there eventually.

Thanks again for your responses - much appreciated.


----------

